

Looking back on my startup in 2010 - from 40m events/month to 300m/day - benologist
http://playtomic.com/blog/post/46-looking-back-on-2010

======
carbocation
The second Andy Moore link takes me to a "What you need, when you need it"
spam/placeholder page, fwiw. It's to the .com instead of the .ca, like the
rest.

~~~
benologist
Oops. Also if you liked his Steambirds game he has a new one out which is
awesome:

<http://www.steambirds.com/>

------
maxklein
So apparently there is such a lack of flash analytics platform that the
biggest providers tried to force a game analytics provider to fit their use-
case?

~~~
benologist
Heh. There's Google Analytics but as great as it is the thing that lets you
use it for Flash still revolves around the concept of "you're tracking a
website". Lots of things aren't a perfect fit for that model and Flash happens
to be particularly distributable - ads, video, games, widgets etc.

Those are directions I've thought of moving in but games are significantly
more appealing, they're a lot more interesting than ads/videos/widgets, they
don't require knowing a creepy amount of information about you, and since I
make games myself I'm my own user as well.

There are still a lot of non-games using it like banner ads and stuff, but at
this point it's flexible enough that it doesn't really matter a great deal if
it's a game or not, just some reports won't make much sense in whatever
context.

Edit: there is MixPanel as well who I've even started using on the web side of
Playtomic. :)

